# Pressemeldung: Fernsehtermin!



## Thomas9904 (8. November 2005)

Hallo Freunde der Ahr und der Lachse, Meerforellen usw.

heute war ein Kamerateam vom SWR in Heimersheim / Ahr vor Ort,
um einen Bericht über die Kontrollstation für Wanderfische zu drehen,
Sendetermin ist Dienstag der 15.November um 18,15 Uhr im SWR,
bitte Termin im Kalender vormerken,

erstmalig und live im deutschen Fernsehen wird zu sehen sein, 
wie ein Lachs in die Reuse der Kontrollstation einschwimmt,

also einschalten, es lohnt sich,

bitte an alle Fisch- und Angelfreunde weiterleiten   

mit freundlichen Grüssen aus der Eifel

Ralf Ropertz

Hier gehts zum kommentieren und diskutieren>>


----------

